# ~~CINCO~DE~MAYO~LOWRIDER~CAR~SHOW~NC~~



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!! :cheesy:   

WHAT UP RUBEN AND MY LOWYALTY C.C. HOMIES?!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 13 2009, 10:07 PM~15971680
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> WHAT UP RUBEN AND MY LOWYALTY C.C. HOMIES?!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 
what's up
let's do it again  

thanks streetlow mag for helping me out 2010


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Dec 13 2009, 05:37 PM~15970618
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Ruben we will be there this year for sure and showing! Hope its a good turn out!


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 15 2009, 12:22 AM~15985235
> *Hey Ruben we will be there this year for sure and showing! Hope its a good turn out!
> *


\



for sure


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 15 2009, 02:22 AM~15985235
> *Hey Ruben we will be there this year for sure and showing! Hope its a good turn out!
> *


cool


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I WANNA COME TO THIS SHOW :biggrin: GREAT SHOW TO ANYBODY THAT HASN'T MADE IT EVER. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 15 2009, 11:21 AM~15987100
> *I WANNA COME TO THIS SHOW :biggrin: GREAT SHOW TO ANYBODY THAT HASN'T MADE IT EVER. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Dec 16 2009, 04:35 PM~16001372
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *




whats up veterano


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 16 2009, 08:28 PM~16001857
> *whats up veterano
> *


 :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

We came last year,maybe this year. :happysad:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

what up?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 13 2009, 11:07 PM~15971680
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> WHAT UP RUBEN AND MY LOWYALTY C.C. HOMIES?!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Dec 13 2009, 09:37 PM~15970618
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ill be there!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:0


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:0


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

up top


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Dec 15 2009, 12:22 AM~15985235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x49.


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Dec 13 2009, 09:37 PM~15970618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Jan 3 2010, 11:45 AM~16169691
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 whats up old man . :biggrin: one ??? is that juan gabriel on your avatar. :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 3 2010, 06:57 PM~16171602
> *:0  :0  :0  whats up old man . :biggrin:  one ??? is that juan gabriel on your avatar. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
its me :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Jan 3 2010, 04:19 PM~16171759
> *:biggrin: noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> its me :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Dec 13 2009, 09:37 PM~15970618
> *
> 
> 
> ...







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

SERVIN'EM will be there filming all weekend for *"THE MOVEMENT" *

Looking forward to it!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

loyalty nj wil be in the houseee , 









suppppp ruben


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 3 2010, 10:48 PM~16174494
> *loyalty nj wil be in the houseee ,
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

OBSESSION WILL C ATTENDIN!!!!!!! TTT FOR A GOOD ONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jan 4 2010, 02:55 PM~16179901
> *OBSESSION WILL C ATTENDIN!!!!!!! TTT FOR A GOOD ONE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

not 1, but 4 years worth of coverage....
from SiK RyDa
i like this song
www.2pacremix.net/My_Own_Style_D-Ace_Remix.mp3




Cinco De Mayo '06
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=259875&st=0

Cinco De Mayo '07
http://low-riders.com/forums/showthread.ph...ight=cinco+mayo

[Cinco De mayo '08
http://low-riders.com/forums/showthr...co+mayo&page=2

Cinco De Mayo '09
http://low-riders.com/forums/showthr...ght=cinco+mayo


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AINT GOING.....


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOYALTY IS GOING TO BE PRESENT WE BRING MOST OF DA LOYALTY LINEUP


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 4 2010, 08:29 PM~16183239
> *I AINT GOING.....
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 4 2010, 08:39 PM~16183396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: 

call me anytime


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 17 2009, 08:44 PM~16013874
> *ttt
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T

WESTSIDE C.C WILL B THERE LIKE ALWAYZ...............


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Up top


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## latinos-represent (Jan 6, 2010)

latinos represent c.c will be attending thiz year i heard it was a great show


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinos-represent_@Jan 6 2010, 02:38 PM~16202925
> * latinos represent c.c will be  attending thiz year i heard it was a great show
> *


cool you will like it


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

up to the toppp


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jan 8 2010, 09:44 PM~16230010
> *up to the toppp
> *


 :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

I NEED CARS TO BE IN THIS SHOOT. IF YOUR CAR IS RIGHT GET AT ME ASAP. INFO IS ON THE FLYER


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

I'm bringing my bucket with the gold training wheels


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

IM CAMING TO THE SHOW LOWYALTY IN THE HOUSE


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

The eastcoast super show


----------



## suellen79 (Nov 10, 2008)

Lowyalty Car Club 5th Annual Cinco De Mayo Lowrider Car Show









Hope to see you all there!!


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

up to tha toppppp


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TTT HOMIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by suellen79_@Jan 14 2010, 10:14 AM~16288930
> *Lowyalty Car Club 5th Annual Cinco De Mayo Lowrider Car Show
> 
> 
> ...



~~ MAJESTICS~~ will be there .


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

LOWYALTY TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

is it just a 1 day show


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 17 2010, 02:46 PM~16316404
> *is it just a 1 day show
> *


yes


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

get you lowriders ready :0


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Streetlow Mag tour stop


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

LOWYALTY C.C 
TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

LOWYALTY TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Jan 20 2010, 08:19 PM~16354959
> *get you lowriders ready :0
> *


:h5:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

wazup locosssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 22 2010, 08:41 AM~16373709
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

get them lowriders ready


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jan 17 2010, 07:00 PM~16317988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE BIGGEST SHOW ON THE EAST COAST IS COMING. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE! LOWYALTY TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## latinos_represent (Jan 26, 2010)

getting my regal ready cant wait


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinos_represent_@Jan 25 2010, 10:22 PM~16409466
> *getting my regal ready cant wait
> *


cool


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

anybody whos somebody in the lowrider community should make sure this is one show not to miss..

hands down one of the best...

heres the past 4 years worth of my coverage, all the way from Va, outside Washington DC...

Cinco De Mayo '06
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=259875&st=0

Cinco De Mayo '07
http://low-riders.com/forums/showthread.ph...ight=cinco+mayo

Cinco De Mayo '08
http://low-riders.com/forums/showthread.ph...nco+mayo&page=2

Cinco De Mayo '09
http://low-riders.com/forums/showthread.ph...ight=cinco+mayo


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## latinos_represent (Jan 26, 2010)

this is my first lowrider i i build and the first time goin to the show so i am exited


----------



## latinos_represent (Jan 26, 2010)

this is my first lowrider i i build and the first time goin to the show so i am exited


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinos_represent_@Jan 28 2010, 08:57 PM~16444159
> *this is my first lowrider i i build and the first time goin to the show so i am exited
> *


cool you going to like it


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

zup face?

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: klasick83, bloodline


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Jan 28 2010, 05:45 AM~16437942
> *:biggrin:
> *


q.vo veterano como estas viejito.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Rollerz Only will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 28 2010, 11:25 PM~16445665
> *q.vo veterano como estas viejito.
> *


im doing good what about you 
any gray hair on top of your head yet :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Jan 29 2010, 09:03 AM~16449357
> *Rollerz Only will be there! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 
cool can't wait to see big ro


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Jan 29 2010, 05:48 PM~16454833
> *im doing good  what about you
> any gray hair on top of your head yet :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: alot that's why i shave my head. :happysad:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 30 2010, 01:18 PM~16460219
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  alot that's why i shave my head. :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

check out myspace on upcoming shows
he's coming

http://www.myspace.com/mcmagic


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Jan 31 2010, 07:10 AM~16466577
> *check out myspace on  upcoming shows
> he's coming
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

*T T MOFO T*


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Feb 1 2010, 02:49 AM~16473133
> *T T MOFO T
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

just around the corner


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

HEY EVERYBODY I WILL BE AT CINCO


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Feb 1 2010, 11:19 PM~16482374
> *just around the corner
> *


yes it is


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

wassup folks


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

who's gonna hop???????? :biggrin:


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Feb 5 2010, 10:06 AM~16519966
> *ttt
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Feb 3 2010, 11:50 PM~16505418
> *who's gonna hop???????? :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

watz up everybody


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Feb 3 2010, 10:50 PM~16505418
> *who's gonna hop???????? :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

hopp to the toppp


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

TTT























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: klasick83, rivman, 69droptop


Marty you gonna bring that hopper?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

No se todavia


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 7 2010, 08:34 PM~16543380
> *No se todavia
> *


cool thats a yes :biggrin: 
single pump $300
double pump $600
witch one are you?


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  WHOSE COMING TO DA BIGGEST SHOW ON DA ''EAST'' hno: hno: hno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

IMMA BE THERE WIT MIC IN HAND BABY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Feb 9 2010, 11:59 AM~16558940
> *IMMA BE THERE WIT MIC IN HAND BABY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


drake always make sure everybody is having a good time


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Feb 9 2010, 11:58 AM~16558935
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:   WHOSE COMING TO DA BIGGEST SHOW ON DA ''EAST'' hno:  hno:  hno:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


yes it is
a true lowrider show


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 4 2010, 08:29 PM~16183239
> *I AINT GOING.....
> *


Shocker!! (sarcastic voice)


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

whats good people, interested in going, could some1 pm. me the lowrider bicycle classes and the specialty awards.


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2010, 01:51 AM~16579821
> *whats good people, interested in going, could some1 pm. me the lowrider bicycle classes and the specialty awards.
> *


ruben handle the classes for this gentleman please ,,,thanx :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Feb 11 2010, 07:25 AM~16581010
> *ruben handle the classes for this gentleman please ,,,thanx :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

good lookin fellas, hope to hear from ya Ruben :thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2010, 08:42 PM~16586456
> *good lookin fellas, hope to hear from ya Ruben :thumbsup:
> *


call me 336 512 2069


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

will do bro , good lookin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Fleetwood CHECK


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Feb 12 2010, 07:32 AM~16591798
> *Fleetwood CHECK
> *


pics suge :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

late night bump


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Feb 8 2010, 08:50 AM~16547984
> *cool thats a yes :biggrin:
> single pump $300
> double pump $600
> ...


Soltero :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Feb 9 2010, 07:20 PM~16563608
> *drake always make sure everybody  is having a good time
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 13 2010, 10:20 PM~16606133
> *Soltero :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

hhhhhheeeeellllloooooooo eeerrrbodi :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

sup big homie how can i pre register


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

To the top


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Call ruben for pre registration info.......


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

*lowriders only*


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

*lowriders only*


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

*lowriders only*


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

FEW YEARS BACK.........
Cinco De Mayo '06
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=259875&st=0

Cinco De Mayo '07
http://low-riders.com/forums/showthread.ph...ight=cinco+mayo

Cinco De Mayo '08
http://low-riders.com/forums/showthread.ph...nco+mayo&page=2

Cinco De Mayo '09
http://low-riders.com/forums/showthread.ph...ight=cinco+mayo


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

You better believe I wont miss it. I will be rolling in my 50 Pontiac Kustom. Might have my juice by then but if not soon after!!


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 1 2010, 05:53 PM~16763849
> *You better believe I wont miss it. I will be rolling in my 50 Pontiac Kustom. Might have my juice by then but if not soon after!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 1 2010, 08:53 PM~16763849
> *You better believe I wont miss it. I will be rolling in my 50 Pontiac Kustom. Might have my juice by then but if not soon after!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :h5:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

Ramada Coliseum/Greensboro
2003 Athena Court
Greensboro, NC 27407 US

Maps & Directions
Phone:

336-294-9922
Fax:

336-294-5178


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

wtf


----------



## twelve-eleven (Oct 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Feb 26 2010, 11:27 AM~16733665
> *lowriders only
> *


BUT I'M BUILDING A DONK


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 7 2010, 12:20 AM~16816668
> *BUT I'M BUILDING A DONK
> *


 :nono:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Mar 7 2010, 07:07 AM~16818608
> *:nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 6 2010, 09:20 PM~16816668
> *BUT I'M BUILDING A DONK
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Mar 8 2010, 06:45 PM~16831597
> *:buttkick:
> *


Hater :angry:


----------



## latinos_represent (Jan 26, 2010)

who ready for the show


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

U KNOW WE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

IF THERE'S A CURE FOR THIS ((((I DONT WANT IT)))(((I DONT NEED IT))))

IF THERE'S A CURE FOR THIS ((((I DONT NEED IT)))(((I DONT WANT IT))))


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 10 2010, 06:52 PM~16852302
> *U KNOW WE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman+Mar 8 2010, 10:30 PM~16834569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:tongue:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)




----------



## boundedcc80 (Oct 6, 2008)

What up! 

BoundeD C.C is ready to party. We see you guys on the 1st.


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boundedcc80_@Mar 15 2010, 10:55 PM~16900573
> *What up!
> 
> BoundeD C.C is ready to party.  We see you guys on the 1st.
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Mar 15 2010, 10:33 PM~16900285
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## MR.CORONA (Mar 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MR.CORONA (Mar 17, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## MR.CORONA (Mar 17, 2010)

the show is coming


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

hoppers????????????


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Mar 17 2010, 11:29 PM~16922142
> *hoppers????????????
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Mar 18 2010, 12:44 PM~16926622
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boundedcc80_@Mar 15 2010, 10:55 PM~16900573
> *What up!
> 
> BoundeD C.C is ready to party.  We see you guys on the 1st.
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Dec 13 2009, 06:37 PM~15970618
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*I WILL BE AT THIS SHOW FO SHO REPEN FO MY G~TIMERS....* :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Hell yea im making the trip for this


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Mar 19 2010, 01:06 AM~16934599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you guys there :0


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

WE GETTING READY SEE U ON THE 1ST


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 18 2010, 11:41 PM~16932319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: you going to have a good time


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 19 2010, 04:06 AM~16934599
> *Hell yea im making the trip for this
> *


  every year the show gets bigger and bigger you going to like it


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Mar 19 2010, 09:55 PM~16940754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: can't wait see you in may


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Mar 19 2010, 08:10 PM~16941508
> *:thumbsup: you going to have a good time
> *


*LOOKEN FORWARD TO IT HOMIE....GT*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

big fish is going to be at the show


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

big fish is going to be at the show


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Mar 22 2010, 03:07 PM~16964098
> *big fish is going to be at the show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

i kno we are ready to party :thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Mar 23 2010, 01:24 AM~16969593
> *i kno we are ready to party :thumbsup:
> *


yes we are


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

T.T.M.F.T FOR A GOOD ASS SHOW,,,,,YOU KNOW OBSESSION WILL C IN THA HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

uffin:

Rollerz Only getting ready


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

the show is cominggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

up to tha toppppppp


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

Im ready, wish my car had something done to it instead of just rims lol...damn....maybe one year ill be parked in there with yall guys.........


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

is there a show rate at the Ramada?

someone hit me up 9102719749


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Mar 27 2010, 10:48 PM~17019692
> *is there a show rate at the Ramada?
> 
> someone hit me up 9102719749
> *


no


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

Rollerz Only will be in the house


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT! Just Klownin makin it down there fosho!! :nicoderm:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt 1 month from tomorrow


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C WILL BE ATTENDIN!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 28 2010, 06:51 PM~17025858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is one awesome ass pic right there...TTT


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

is coming is coming


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

26 more days


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

I CANT WAIT TILL THIS SHOW. I'm READY to GO HOME for a little FUN.......


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Apr 5 2010, 09:05 PM~17104853
> *I CANT WAIT TILL THIS SHOW.  I'm READY to GO HOME for a little FUN.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

big fish is coming


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

cant wait :cheesy: whats the hotel to be at?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ready ready!!!!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

WE WILL BE THERE....


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Apr 7 2010, 06:21 PM~17127042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 7 2010, 09:00 PM~17126833
> *ready ready!!!!
> *



CAN'T WAIT HOMIE!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

GET READY FOR THE BADEST LOWRIDER SHOW ON THE EAST COAST!!!!!!!!!...5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO LOWRIDER CAR SHOW @ THE GREENSBORO COLLUSIM COME OUT RELAX AND ENJOY THE DAY WIT LOWYALTY C.C.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RED DRAGONS_@Apr 7 2010, 09:06 PM~17129392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW MEMBER??? :wow: :wow:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

GET READY FOR THE BADEST LOWRIDER SHOW ON THE EAST COAST!!!!!!!!!...5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO LOWRIDER CAR SHOW @ THE GREENSBORO COLLUSIM COME OUT RELAX AND ENJOY THE DAY WIT LOWYALTY C.C.


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536331\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536331</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536331\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536331</a>


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

size=14]big fish is going to be at the show[/size]


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT, I WILL BE ABOUT 2 WEEKS FROM BACK FUSHION SURGERY. I WILL SEE HOW IT WORKS OUT, IF I CAN MAKE IT, I WILL BE THERE


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 16 2010, 10:08 PM~17216399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Apr 7 2010, 05:53 PM~17126755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Apr 10 2010, 07:36 PM~17155090
> *NEW MEMBER??? :wow:  :wow:
> *


i thought it was you on that pic for a minute. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

coming soon
 :thumbsup: i need that good :420: get at me :tongue:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 18 2010, 10:25 PM~17231147
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :wave:
> *


cool


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Apr 18 2010, 09:15 PM~17230348
> *coming soon
> :thumbsup: i need that good  :420: get at me :tongue:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :ninja:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 18 2010, 11:02 PM~17231649
> *
> *


 :wave: are you ready


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*ANYONE INTERESTED IN BUYING AN 83 FLEETWOOD 2DR TRIPLE BLACK 

COMPLETELY 90D/ 350 SWAP/ WORKING DIGI DASH/ FULLY WRAPPED FRAME

Needs minor things here and there and it needs paint cause its cracked on some parts...will post pics tomorrow, Ill be going to Cinco show so if anyone wants to buy it I can bring it down, LMK!*


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Apr 19 2010, 09:05 PM~17242056
> *:wave:  are you ready
> *


getting there


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

tttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

THE BIG ROLLERZ ONLY IS COMING HARD TO THE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

PARTY AT THE RAMADA!!!!!


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT 4 THA HOMIES


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTMFT FO THA HOMIES,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

up top


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

1 more week


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Apr 22 2010, 08:03 PM~17274145
> *PARTY AT THE RAMADA!!!!!
> *


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Apr 23 2010, 11:04 PM~17285068
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :drama:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:run: :run: :run: 5 days


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Apr 26 2010, 05:54 PM~17309879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 days :cheesy: q.vole oldman


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

yes 3 more days old man :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm coming down with some new shit... :biggrin: 

http://www.2pacremix.net/Dont_Fuck_With_A%...Dante_Remix.mp3

enjoy!!!


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiK RyDa_@Apr 28 2010, 12:07 AM~17325034
> *I'm coming down with some new shit... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.2pacremix.net/Dont_Fuck_With_A%...Dante_Remix.mp3
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE WE'RE GETTING READY TO LEAVE TONITE......  :thumbsup: NORTH CAROLINA GET READY FOR WHAT WE'RE BRINGING YA... :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 28 2010, 08:41 AM~17328449
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WE'RE GETTING READY TO LEAVE TONITE......   :thumbsup: NORTH CAROLINA GET READY FOR WHAT WE'RE BRINGING YA... :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


ahhhh shittt


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 28 2010, 08:41 AM~17328449
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WE'RE GETTING READY TO LEAVE TONITE......   :thumbsup: NORTH CAROLINA GET READY FOR WHAT WE'RE BRINGING YA... :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 28 2010, 10:41 AM~17328449
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WE'RE GETTING READY TO LEAVE TONITE......   :thumbsup: NORTH CAROLINA GET READY FOR WHAT WE'RE BRINGING YA... :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

SERVIN'EM WILL BE THERE FILMING ALL WEEKEND










HOW WE DO IT


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Apr 7 2010, 08:21 PM~17127042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*HELL YEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH *_:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

1 more day


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

anyone got a NEW chrome hydro motor they can bring with them and sell me???


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 30 2010, 05:06 PM~17353976
> *anyone got a NEW chrome hydro motor they can bring with them and sell me???
> *


Yea homie I got 3 brand new. I'm here now. Be at show first thing in morn.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I got some reverse deep cups for coil over and some cce ballbearing motor end caps for sale. I will bring them tomorrow. pm me if you want them and we can meet up.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

I had a good time today


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 1 2010, 10:19 PM~17362933
> *I had a good time today
> *


X2


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 1 2010, 10:19 PM~17362933
> *I had a good time today
> *


SAME HERE!


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

i love streetlow girls :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 2 2010, 06:17 AM~17364117
> *i love streetlow girls :cheesy:
> *


x2 :cheesy: i had a good damn time yesterday good show oldman.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

YESTERDAY WAS AWESOME.  HAD A GREAT TIME CHILLIN WITH EVERYBODY.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

PICS...PICS :scrutinize: PICS????


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I HOPE THOSE LITTLE SHITS WHEN TO JAIL LAST NIGHT, STUPID FUCKS, BRINGING THAT DUMB SHIT IN MIXED COMPANY.


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

IM GLAD EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD TIME..... 
THANX FOR COMING OUT TO SUPPORT US.......


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 2 2010, 11:25 AM~17364939
> *PICS...PICS :scrutinize: PICS????
> *


X999999090


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 2 2010, 01:07 PM~17365206
> *I HOPE THOSE LITTLE SHITS WHEN TO JAIL LAST NIGHT, STUPID FUCKS, BRINGING THAT DUMB SHIT IN MIXED COMPANY.
> *


 :angry: wtf happend homie, I have read they was a fight...what was it over? and how did it fuck up a car...I swear, cant nothing good keep going unless you got some dumbass's trying to fuck something up for everyeone.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@May 2 2010, 11:32 PM~17369644
> *:angry:  wtf happend homie, I have read they was a fight...what was it over? and how did it fuck up a car...I swear, cant nothing good keep going unless you got some dumbass's trying to fuck something up for everyeone.....
> *


THESE LITTLE YOUNG KIDS CAME WEARING COLORS, AND THEY GOT INTO WITH ANOTHER GROUP OF KIDS, AND THEY STARTED A FIGHT RIGHT BY THE OLD SCHOOL GUYS SET UP, AND DID SOME DAMAGE TO THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE DEUCE. BROKE SOME OF SALTERS SET UP, BUT IT WAS JUST DUMB SHIT. AND THE STREET LOW STAFF WAS LIKE THAT IS HOW SHIT HAPPENS. NO THAT IS NOT HOW SHIT HAPPENS, FUCK THAT. IF I WAS LOYALTY, WOULD DEFINATELY HAVE A SERIOUS CONVERSATION ABOUT SECURITY, AND WHO THEY LET IN THE SHOW. 

BECAUSE IF SOMEONE WANTED TO REALLY DO SOMETHING, ANYONE COULDA LEFT THE SHOW, WENT OUTSIDE, AND HANDED A GUN THROUGH THE FENCE, CAUSE I BET A MAJORITY OF THOSE GUYS DID NOT EVEN PAY CAUSE I DID NOT SEE ANY WRIST BANDS ON THEM. SO THEY REALLY NEED TO CHECK THAT. CAUSE I WILL BE HONEST, I AM REALLY LOOKING AT WHETHER I WILL GO AGAIN, UNLESS SHIT CHANGES, CAUSE IF MY KIDS WAS THERE AND THEY GOT HURT. I WOULD NOT BE POSTING TODAY, CAUSE I WOULDA FOUND A WAY TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF EVERYONE OF THOSE LITTLE FUCKERS.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> THESE LITTLE YOUNG KIDS CAME WEARING COLORS, AND THEY GOT INTO WITH ANOTHER GROUP OF KIDS, AND THEY STARTED A FIGHT RIGHT BY THE OLD SCHOOL GUYS SET UP, AND DID SOME DAMAGE TO THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE DEUCE. BROKE SOME OF SALTERS SET UP, BUT IT WAS JUST DUMB SHIT. AND THE STREET LOW STAFF WAS LIKE THAT IS HOW SHIT HAPPENS. NO THAT IS NOT HOW SHIT HAPPENS, FUCK THAT. IF I WAS LOYALTY, WOULD DEFINATELY HAVE A SERIOUS CONVERSATION ABOUT SECURITY, AND WHO THEY LET IN THE SHOW.
> 
> BECAUSE IF SOMEONE WANTED TO REALLY DO SOMETHING, ANYONE COULDA LEFT THE SHOW, WENT OUTSIDE, AND HANDED A GUN THROUGH THE FENCE, CAUSE I BET A MAJORITY OF THOSE GUYS DID NOT EVEN PAY CAUSE I DID NOT SEE ANY WRIST BANDS ON THEM. SO THEY REALLY NEED TO CHECK THAT. CAUSE I WILL BE HONEST, I AM REALLY LOOKING AT WHETHER I WILL GO AGAIN, UNLESS SHIT CHANGES, CAUSE IF MY KIDS WAS THERE AND THEY GOT HURT. I WOULD NOT BE POSTING TODAY, CAUSE I WOULDA FOUND A WAY TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF EVERYONE OF THOSE LITTLE FUCKERS.
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> > THESE LITTLE YOUNG KIDS CAME WEARING COLORS, AND THEY GOT INTO WITH ANOTHER GROUP OF KIDS, AND THEY STARTED A FIGHT RIGHT BY THE OLD SCHOOL GUYS SET UP, AND DID SOME DAMAGE TO THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE DEUCE. BROKE SOME OF SALTERS SET UP, BUT IT WAS JUST DUMB SHIT. AND THE STREET LOW STAFF WAS LIKE THAT IS HOW SHIT HAPPENS. NO THAT IS NOT HOW SHIT HAPPENS, FUCK THAT. IF I WAS LOYALTY, WOULD DEFINATELY HAVE A SERIOUS CONVERSATION ABOUT SECURITY, AND WHO THEY LET IN THE SHOW.
> >
> > BECAUSE IF SOMEONE WANTED TO REALLY DO SOMETHING, ANYONE COULDA LEFT THE SHOW, WENT OUTSIDE, AND HANDED A GUN THROUGH THE FENCE, CAUSE I BET A MAJORITY OF THOSE GUYS DID NOT EVEN PAY CAUSE I DID NOT SEE ANY WRIST BANDS ON THEM. SO THEY REALLY NEED TO CHECK THAT. CAUSE I WILL BE HONEST, I AM REALLY LOOKING AT WHETHER I WILL GO AGAIN, UNLESS SHIT CHANGES, CAUSE IF MY KIDS WAS THERE AND THEY GOT HURT. I WOULD NOT BE POSTING TODAY, CAUSE I WOULDA FOUND A WAY TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF EVERYONE OF THOSE LITTLE FUCKERS.
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT HELPED US OUT.THIS IS THE FIFTH YEAR WE HAVE ATTENDED THIS SHOW,AND THE FIFTH YEAR WE HAVE SEEN COLORS/GANGS/ETC,WHICH I HAVE DISCUSSED WITH RUBEN EVERY YEAR. SOMETHING HAS GOT TO CHANGE. RENUS' 62 WAS THE CAR THAT GOT DAMAGED.HE HAS BEEN BUILDING THAT CAR FOR OVER 4 YEARS,BLOOD,SWEAT,TEARS,LIKE ALL OF US WHO WERE THERE WITH LOWRIDERS.I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS SINCE I WAS 15 YEARS OLD.THIS HAS ALWAYS BEEN MY LOVE AND MY DRUG OF CHOICE BUILDING AND ROLLING LOWRIDERS,BUT I GOTTA SAY SATURDAY HAS REALLY GOT ME SECOND GUESSING A LOT OF SHIT. MY 10 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER WAS THERE,MY WIFE OF 12 YEARS WAS THERE AND ANYTHING COULD HAVE POPPED OFF. NO SECURITY,COULD HANDLE THOSE BANGERS.EVERYTHING I LOVED WAS THERE AND COULD'VE BEEN TAKEN AWAY FOR WHAT? NOTHING-

RUBEN CONTACTED US YESTERDAY AND SAID HE WOULD MAKE IT RIGHT,AND I 
UNDERSTAND THIS IS NOT RUBEN'S FAULT,BUT THE PEOPLE RESPONSIBLE FOR LETTING A GROUP OF 10-15 GUYS IN ALL WITH THE SAME COLORS ALL WITH THE SAME BANDANAS OVER THEIR FACES WITH NO WRISTBANDS,IS RESPONSIBLE.

SOMETHING HAS GOT TO CHANGE AND LIKE SNOW AND DIRTY SAID THE OBSESSION FEST I ALSO TOOK MY DAUGHTER TO AND THERE WERE NO GANGS,COLOR,DRAMA ETC. IT WAS A FAMILY EVENT.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

sorry about the 58 homi and the 62 i felt the pain and i feel you when u left and thanks to Rollerz and loyalty nj and who ever else help bringing the display back im not a problem starter but the guys didnt handle that right street low didnt not shit about car to start out with cuz i know alots of people who feels they dont no shit about cars even the judges didnt now shit no matter whats the outcome was they called Rollerz only high rollerz so thats tell you what they now about clubs and they made the accident like it was all cool while they guys were still walking around, i respect ruben and the whole lowyalty familia and I support them but sum stuff need some looking over .


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 3 2010, 08:48 AM~17371482
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT HELPED US OUT.THIS IS THE FIFTH YEAR WE HAVE ATTENDED THIS SHOW,AND THE FIFTH YEAR WE HAVE SEEN COLORS/GANGS/ETC,WHICH I HAVE DISCUSSED WITH RUBEN EVERY YEAR. SOMETHING HAS GOT TO CHANGE. RENUS' 62 WAS THE CAR THAT GOT DAMAGED.HE HAS BEEN BUILDING THAT CAR FOR OVER 4 YEARS,BLOOD,SWEAT,TEARS,LIKE ALL OF US WHO WERE THERE WITH LOWRIDERS.I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS SINCE I WAS 15 YEARS OLD.THIS HAS ALWAYS BEEN MY LOVE AND MY DRUG OF CHOICE BUILDING AND ROLLING LOWRIDERS,BUT I GOTTA SAY SATURDAY HAS REALLY GOT ME SECOND GUESSING A LOT OF SHIT. MY 10 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER WAS THERE,MY WIFE OF 12 YEARS WAS THERE AND ANYTHING COULD HAVE POPPED OFF. NO SECURITY,COULD HANDLE THOSE BANGERS.EVERYTHING I LOVED WAS THERE AND COULD'VE BEEN TAKEN AWAY FOR WHAT?  NOTHING-
> 
> RUBEN CONTACTED US YESTERDAY AND SAID HE WOULD MAKE IT RIGHT,AND I
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 3 2010, 06:48 AM~17371482
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT HELPED US OUT.THIS IS THE FIFTH YEAR WE HAVE ATTENDED THIS SHOW,AND THE FIFTH YEAR WE HAVE SEEN COLORS/GANGS/ETC,WHICH I HAVE DISCUSSED WITH RUBEN EVERY YEAR. SOMETHING HAS GOT TO CHANGE. RENUS' 62 WAS THE CAR THAT GOT DAMAGED.HE HAS BEEN BUILDING THAT CAR FOR OVER 4 YEARS,BLOOD,SWEAT,TEARS,LIKE ALL OF US WHO WERE THERE WITH LOWRIDERS.I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS SINCE I WAS 15 YEARS OLD.THIS HAS ALWAYS BEEN MY LOVE AND MY DRUG OF CHOICE BUILDING AND ROLLING LOWRIDERS,BUT I GOTTA SAY SATURDAY HAS REALLY GOT ME SECOND GUESSING A LOT OF SHIT. MY 10 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER WAS THERE,MY WIFE OF 12 YEARS WAS THERE AND ANYTHING COULD HAVE POPPED OFF. NO SECURITY,COULD HANDLE THOSE BANGERS.EVERYTHING I LOVED WAS THERE AND COULD'VE BEEN TAKEN AWAY FOR WHAT?  NOTHING-
> 
> RUBEN CONTACTED US YESTERDAY AND SAID HE WOULD MAKE IT RIGHT,AND I
> ...



yeah Rubens is good person and I know he'll make things RIGHT for y'all


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

First of all I would like to thank everyone for making our show successful...

I see a lot of people have expressed there feelings toward the show and the situation that took place. Right now we are doing our own investigation into the damages to Renus car, and the rumors that Lowyalty club members helped, and/or involved in the fight. Every year we attempt to control the enviroment to maintain the safety of all individuals attending our show, this is the FIRST time something of this magnitude has taken place.. Lowyalty C.C. Streetlow Magazine Sumo Ent and the other entertainment that was present are not responsible for what took place, so the shots at them are not necessary, and some of the comments made may have not been appropriate for the situation. One thing I want to set straight is that we are not OBSESSION, our shows are totally different and if it weren't for this incident our show would have been situation free.. Obsession is a great club with great people so please don't take this out of context we have supported each others events over the years and will continue to do so...

With all that's been said we still say Thank You and we look forward to seeing you guys next year...

With every mistake brings opportunity so expect some changes to next years event.


Suge
LOWYALTY C.C


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

First of all I would like to thank everyone for making our show successful...

I see a lot of people have expressed there feelings toward the show and the situation that took place. Right now we are doing our own investigation into the damages to Renus car, and the rumors that Lowyalty club members helped, and/or involved in the fight. Every year we attempt to control the enviroment to maintain the safety of all individuals attending our show, this is the FIRST time something of this magnitude has taken place.. Lowyalty C.C. Streetlow Magazine Sumo Ent and the other entertainment that was present are not responsible for what took place, so the shots at them are not necessary, and some of the comments made may have not been appropriate for the situation. One thing I want to set straight is that we are not OBSESSION, our shows are totally different and if it weren't for this incident our show would have been situation free.. Obsession is a great club with great people so please don't take this out of context we have supported each others events over the years and will continue to do so...

With all that's been said we still say Thank You and we look forward to seeing you guys next year...

With every mistake brings opportunity so expect some changes to next years event.


Suge
LOWYALTY C.C


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 3 2010, 01:14 PM~17373184
> *First of all I would like to thank everyone for making our show successful...
> 
> I see a lot of people have expressed there feelings toward the show and the situation that took place. Right now we are doing our own investigation into the damages to Renus car, and the rumors that Lowyalty club members helped, and/or involved in the fight.  Every year we attempt to control the enviroment to maintain the safety of all individuals attending our show, this is the FIRST time something of this magnitude has taken place.. Lowyalty C.C. Streetlow Magazine Sumo Ent and the other entertainment that was present are not responsible for what took place, so the shots at them are not necessary, and some of the comments made may have not been appropriate for the situation.  One thing I want to set straight is that we are not OBSESSION, our shows are totally different and if it weren't for this incident our show would have been situation free.. Obsession is a great club with great people so please don't take this out of context we have supported each others events over the years and will continue to do so...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacslick (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 3 2010, 10:19 AM~17373225
> *First of all I would like to thank everyone for making our show successful...
> 
> I see a lot of people have expressed there feelings toward the show and the situation that took place. Right now we are doing our own investigation into the damages to Renus car, and the rumors that Lowyalty club members helped, and/or involved in the fight.  Every year we attempt to control the enviroment to maintain the safety of all individuals attending our show, this is the FIRST time something of this magnitude has taken place.. Lowyalty C.C. Streetlow Magazine Sumo Ent and the other entertainment that was present are not responsible for what took place, so the shots at them are not necessary, and some of the comments made may have not been appropriate for the situation.  One thing I want to set straight is that we are not OBSESSION, our shows are totally different and if it weren't for this incident our show would have been situation free.. Obsession is a great club with great people so please don't take this out of context we have supported each others events over the years and will continue to do so...
> ...


 :x:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 3 2010, 12:14 PM~17373184
> *First of all I would like to thank everyone for making our show successful...
> 
> I see a lot of people have expressed there feelings toward the show and the situation that took place. Right now we are doing our own investigation into the damages to Renus car, and the rumors that Lowyalty club members helped, and/or involved in the fight.  Every year we attempt to control the enviroment to maintain the safety of all individuals attending our show, this is the FIRST time something of this magnitude has taken place.. Lowyalty C.C. Streetlow Magazine Sumo Ent and the other entertainment that was present are not responsible for what took place, so the shots at them are not necessary, and some of the comments made may have not been appropriate for the situation.  One thing I want to set straight is that we are not OBSESSION, our shows are totally different and if it weren't for this incident our show would have been situation free.. Obsession is a great club with great people so please don't take this out of context we have supported each others events over the years and will continue to do so...
> ...


SURGE JUST TO CLEAR THINGS UP, I WENT UP TO THE STAND AND YELLED AT THE MC TO CUT THE MUSIC AND CALL SECURITY AND TELL THE GUYS TO CUT THAT SHIT OUT. AND HE LOOKED ME IN THE EYES TWICE AND SAID I GOT IT, AFTER THE FIRST TIME, I GOT ON THE LITTLE HAND HELD MICROPHONE I HAD, AND YELLED, HEY CALL THE SECURITY, THEY ARE ABOUT TO FIGHT. BECAUSE THEY SQUARED OFF THREE TIMES BEFORE THE FIGHT BROKE OUT. HAD THE MC GOT ON THE MIC, AND YELLED AT THE KIDS AND TOLD THEM TO KNOCK THAT SHIT OFF, OR YELL FOR SECURITY TO COME OVER HERE, THEN MAYBE THE GUYS CAR WOULD NOT HAVE GOTTEN DAMAGE, AND THIS ISSUE WOULD NOT HAVE HAPPENED. 

HONESTLY, I WILL NOT GET INTO THE WHOLE THING ABOUT THESE GUYS CALLING US HIGH ROLLERZ, OR WHATEVER HE WAS DOING, BUT I CAN TELL YA, THAT I WILL DISCUSS IT WITH TROY AND GO FROM THERE, BECAUSE IT WAS A SITUATION THAT IF IT IS A GUY WHO IS NOT ASSOCIATED WITH STREET LOW, THEN I CAN UNDRSTAND THAT, BUT IF HE IS ASSOCIATED WITH STREET LOW, THEN HE KNOWS ROLLERZ ONLY, AND EVEN AFTER HE MADE THE STATEMENT. "HIGH ROLLERZ" OR WHATEVER THERE NAME IS!!! I WAS LIKE YOU KNOW TAKE A DEEP BREATHE. AND IT WAS AFTER GUS WON BEST IN HIS CLASS, PAINT, MURALS AND BEST OF SHOW, AND THEY SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT????


BUT IT WILL BE ADDRESSED.


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 3 2010, 03:17 PM~17374942
> *SURGE JUST TO CLEAR THINGS UP, I WENT UP TO THE STAND AND YELLED AT THE MC TO CUT THE MUSIC AND CALL SECURITY AND TELL THE GUYS TO CUT THAT SHIT OUT.  AND HE LOOKED ME IN THE EYES TWICE AND SAID I GOT IT, AFTER THE FIRST TIME, I GOT ON THE LITTLE HAND HELD MICROPHONE I HAD,  AND YELLED, HEY CALL THE SECURITY, THEY ARE ABOUT TO FIGHT.  BECAUSE THEY SQUARED OFF THREE TIMES BEFORE THE FIGHT BROKE OUT.  HAD THE MC GOT ON THE MIC, AND YELLED AT THE KIDS AND TOLD THEM TO KNOCK THAT SHIT OFF, OR YELL FOR SECURITY TO COME OVER HERE, THEN MAYBE THE GUYS CAR WOULD NOT HAVE GOTTEN DAMAGE, AND THIS ISSUE WOULD NOT HAVE HAPPENED.
> 
> HONESTLY, I WILL NOT GET INTO THE WHOLE THING ABOUT THESE GUYS CALLING US HIGH ROLLERZ, OR WHATEVER HE WAS DOING, BUT I CAN TELL YA, THAT I WILL DISCUSS IT WITH TROY AND GO FROM THERE, BECAUSE IT WAS A SITUATION THAT IF IT IS A GUY WHO IS NOT ASSOCIATED WITH STREET LOW, THEN I CAN UNDRSTAND THAT, BUT IF HE IS ASSOCIATED WITH STREET LOW, THEN HE KNOWS ROLLERZ ONLY, AND EVEN AFTER HE MADE THE STATEMENT. "HIGH ROLLERZ" OR WHATEVER THERE NAME IS!!!  I WAS LIKE YOU KNOW TAKE A DEEP BREATHE.  AND IT WAS AFTER GUS WON BEST IN HIS CLASS, PAINT, MURALS AND BEST OF SHOW, AND THEY SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT????
> ...



Big Dirty I personally apologize for any confusion that may have been caused. We just try to put on a good show for everybody and as far as I know Sumo Ent is the guy that mc'd the show. I saw a pic of you on the megaphone before the fight broke out but from what I was told it was the (sucker punch) that caused the fall into the car...I honestly don't think nothing would have stopped this from happening just unfortunate that the car was where it was....Renus (owner of the damaged car) has every right to be mad about his car and we are doing our best to make good of this situation...

Thanks for coming out and we look forward to seeing everybody next year.

Suge
LOWYALTY C.C.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 09:09 AM~17372519
> *sorry about the 58 homi and the 62 i felt the pain and i feel you when u left and thanks to Rollerz and loyalty nj and who ever else help  bringing the display back im not a problem starter but the guys didnt handle that right street low didnt not shit about car to start out with cuz i know alots of people who feels they dont no shit about cars even the judges didnt now shit  no matter whats the outcome was they called Rollerz only high rollerz so thats tell you what they now about clubs  and they made the accident like it was all cool while they guys were still walking around, i respect ruben and the whole lowyalty familia and I support them but sum stuff need some looking over .
> *


First of all homie, Streetlow was brought out to NC to judge the show not hand out trophys or be security.. Back here in Cali the car clubs help out each other when a situation like this happends not point fingers at people and blame others for an outsiders mistakes... As for Streetlow not knowing anything about the Lowriding lifestyle or cars, well I got to disagree with you brotha, we are from the state and capital of were Lowriding was born... Gilbert, Richie and I have several rides we have built through the many years that we've been living and we have come from Major & well respected car clubs... So I think we might know a little something about cars.. I really didn't want to put our resumes out there, but for someone who don't know who we are I thought I'd give you a little history lesson.. So with this said and done we would like to thank Ruben and all the car clubs in the east coast for their hospitality.and we can't wait for next year.. Keep On Streetlowriding... Shaaauuu!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 2 2010, 09:25 AM~17364939
> *PICS...PICS :scrutinize: PICS????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

had a great time at the show, you cant blame anyone for the fight, that shit can happen anywhere, lowrider events are going to attract the gangbangers ain't nothing you you can do, security could be a little tighter but since there has not been anything like this before i'm sure lowalty thought the security was enough, i'm sure next year they will have more. trying to compare obsession fest to this is not comparable, this show is in the heart of greensboro on high point rd which is probably one of the main streets in gboro and is going to attract everybody, which is good and bad. There was guy in a our hotel who's daughter was in a dance competition cameover from the colisium just to see the cars cause he saw us at the hotel, where obsession fest is an hour away from atl so most people that come out there are lowriders and their familys, so there not getting the gangbangers, nor our they getting regular people of the street. On a whole it was a good show, and The "I" will be there next year with even more cars.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 3 2010, 03:56 PM~17375329
> *First of all homie, Streetlow was brought out to NC to judge the show not hand out trophys or be security.. Back here in Cali the car clubs help out each other when a situation like this happends not point fingers at people and blame others for an outsiders mistakes...  As for Streetlow not knowing anything about the Lowriding lifestyle or cars, well I got to disagree with you brotha, we are from the state and capital of were Lowriding was born...  Gilbert, Richie and I have several rides we have built through the many years that we've been living and we have come from Major & well respected car clubs... So I think we might know a little something about cars.. I really didn't want to put our resumes out there, but for someone who don't know who we are I thought I'd give you a little history lesson.. So with this said and done we would like to thank Ruben and all the car clubs in the east coast for their hospitality.and we can't wait for next year.. Keep On Streetlowriding... Shaaauuu!!
> *


i respect that the person should at least know the name who rollerz only were when they tried to call the name . im 23yrs old from new jersey were there is no lowriders im a lowrider 4 life been lowriding and going to lowrider shows since the 96 super show and can tell you what club is what and what any car has. not to talk crap the judges should have spend more time with each car all im saying homi no disrespect to streetlow and i wasnt the only one that said anything about it im just the one to put it out there . and the homi big dirty told the dude to cut the mc off he should of listen .  and not only in the west they help out when somthing happen cuz here in the east we do it . and we did it to help out a fellow rider get his car out of there and his stuff no matter what plaque is in the back window.we all are lowriders and we support each other .


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 3 2010, 05:14 PM~17375495
> *had a great time at the show, you cant blame anyone for the fight, that shit can happen anywhere, lowrider events are going to attract the gangbangers ain't nothing you you can do, security could be a little tighter but since there has not been anything like this before i'm sure lowalty thought the security was enough, i'm sure next year they will have more. trying to compare obsession fest to this is not comparable, this show is in the heart of greensboro on high point rd which is probably one of the main streets in gboro and is going to attract everybody, which is good and bad. There was guy in a our hotel who's daughter was in a dance competition cameover from the colisium just to see the cars cause he saw us at the hotel, where obsession fest is an hour away from atl so most people that come out there are lowriders and their familys, so there not getting the gangbangers, nor our they getting regular people of the street. On a whole it was a good show, and The "I" will be there next year with even more cars.
> *


I have to agree with you homie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 3 2010, 03:54 PM~17375313
> *Big Dirty I personally apologize for any confusion that may have been caused. We just try to put on a good show for everybody and as far as I know Sumo Ent is the guy that mc'd the show. I saw a pic of you on the megaphone before the fight broke out but from what I was told it was the (sucker punch) that caused the fall into the car...I honestly don't think nothing would have stopped this from happening just unfortunate that the car was where it was....Renus (owner of the damaged car) has every right to be mad about his car and we are doing our best to make good of this situation...
> Thanks for coming out and we look forward to seeing everybody next year.
> Suge
> ...


YOU KNOW WE GONNA SUPPORT LOWYALTY LIKE WE ALWAYS HAVE. ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME WITH ALL OF THE OTHER CLUBS, INCLUDING THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW. HANGING WITH BONDED, MAJESTICS, JUST CLOWNIN, AND THE BIG I, JUST TOO NAME A FEW. AND SO MUCH I THOUGHT THE SHOW WAS A ABSOLUTE SUCCESS, EVERYONE WAS HAVING FUN, THE TORTAS WAS GOOD ASS HELL, PATTI DUKES WAS DOING HER THING, EVERYONE WAS SUPER SUPPORTIVE. 

I GUESS MY ONLY ISSUE WAS WITH THE MC, AND NOT JUST ABOUT THE NAME, I MEAN THAT HAPPENS, AND THE FIRST TIME I WAS LIKE HEY, IT IS WHAT IT IS, BUT IT BEGAN TO ALMOST SOUND DISRESEPECTFUL, BUT I MEAN, IT AINT ALL THAT, AND AINT REALLY WORRIED ABOUT THAT SHIT. BUT WHAT HAPPENED BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER THE FIGHT WITH THE MC, I THINK MAKE SURE, WHOEVER HE WAS, NEVER COMES TO AN EVENT, AND GETS ON A MIC.  BECAUSE TO SAY, HEY HOMIE, SORRY ABOUT YOUR CAR, BUT THAT IS THE KINDA SHIT THAT HAPPENS AT CAR SHOWS.  THAT IS BULLSHIT, BECAUSE THAT KINDA SHIT DOES NOT HAPPEN AT ALL CAR SHOWS, AND TO HAVE SOMETHING LIKE THAT HAPPEN AT A SHOW IN CELEBRATION OF MEXICAN'S ARMY VICTORY OVER THE FRENCH FOR INDEPENDENCE IS BULLSHIT.


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 3 2010, 04:14 PM~17375495
> *had a great time at the show, you cant blame anyone for the fight, that shit can happen anywhere, lowrider events are going to attract the gangbangers ain't nothing you you can do, security could be a little tighter but since there has not been anything like this before i'm sure lowalty thought the security was enough, i'm sure next year they will have more. trying to compare obsession fest to this is not comparable, this show is in the heart of greensboro on high point rd which is probably one of the main streets in gboro and is going to attract everybody, which is good and bad. There was guy in a our hotel who's daughter was in a dance competition cameover from the colisium just to see the cars cause he saw us at the hotel, where obsession fest is an hour away from atl so most people that come out there are lowriders and their familys, so there not getting the gangbangers, nor our they getting regular people of the street. On a whole it was a good show, and The "I" will be there next year with even more cars.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Hey let's just let all this shit go hell it happened and now its over and being taken care of so let's cut the bull shit and empty those memory cards and post those hot ass cars that was at the show..........


LOWRIDE FOREVER


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 3 2010, 06:19 PM~17376949
> *Hey let's just let all this shit go hell it happened and now its over and being taken care of so let's cut the bull shit and empty those memory cards and post those hot ass cars that was at the show..........
> LOWRIDE FOREVER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

have tons of pix on loyalty tread
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...442078&st=13160


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 3 2010, 01:14 PM~17373184
> *First of all I would like to thank everyone for making our show successful...
> 
> I see a lot of people have expressed there feelings toward the show and the situation that took place. Right now we are doing our own investigation into the damages to Renus car, and the rumors that Lowyalty club members helped, and/or involved in the fight.  Every year we attempt to control the enviroment to maintain the safety of all individuals attending our show, this is the FIRST time something of this magnitude has taken place.. Lowyalty C.C. Streetlow Magazine Sumo Ent and the other entertainment that was present are not responsible for what took place, so the shots at them are not necessary, and some of the comments made may have not been appropriate for the situation.  One thing I want to set straight is that we are not OBSESSION, our shows are totally different and if it weren't for this incident our show would have been situation free.. Obsession is a great club with great people so please don't take this out of context we have supported each others events over the years and will continue to do so...
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 3 2010, 05:14 PM~17375495
> *had a great time at the show, you cant blame anyone for the fight, that shit can happen anywhere, lowrider events are going to attract the gangbangers ain't nothing you you can do, security could be a little tighter but since there has not been anything like this before i'm sure lowalty thought the security was enough, i'm sure next year they will have more. trying to compare obsession fest to this is not comparable, this show is in the heart of greensboro on high point rd which is probably one of the main streets in gboro and is going to attract everybody, which is good and bad. There was guy in a our hotel who's daughter was in a dance competition cameover from the colisium just to see the cars cause he saw us at the hotel, where obsession fest is an hour away from atl so most people that come out there are lowriders and their familys, so there not getting the gangbangers, nor our they getting regular people of the street. On a whole it was a good show, and The "I" will be there next year with even more cars.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 3 2010, 04:56 PM~17375329
> *First of all homie, Streetlow was brought out to NC to judge the show not hand out trophys or be security.. Back here in Cali the car clubs help out each other when a situation like this happends not point fingers at people and blame others for an outsiders mistakes...  As for Streetlow not knowing anything about the Lowriding lifestyle or cars, well I got to disagree with you brotha, we are from the state and capital of were Lowriding was born...  Gilbert, Richie and I have several rides we have built through the many years that we've been living and we have come from Major & well respected car clubs... So I think we might know a little something about cars.. I really didn't want to put our resumes out there, but for someone who don't know who we are I thought I'd give you a little history lesson.. So with this said and done we would like to thank Ruben and all the car clubs in the east coast for their hospitality.and we can't wait for next year.. Keep On Streetlowriding... Shaaauuu!!
> *


thank you for coming see you next you


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

*pix of the show lets forget the drama 
<img src=\'http://i40.tinypic.com/2e1bujc.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

GREAT SHOW HOMIES, WELL BE THERE NEXT YEAR!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

more Nc Pix 
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442078&st=13160\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...442078&st=13160</a>


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

this is ruben im soo mad what happin at the show

some changes will be done for next year
anybody can call me
336 512 2069
me and old school we go way back 
we're good friends 
im good friends with everybody 
but i gave you my word we are working on this\
i see everybody in sept


thank you everybody for coming to the show i hope to see you next year

Ruben Olmos


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 3 2010, 06:53 PM~17377344
> *this is ruben  im soo mad what happin  at the show
> 
> some changes will be done for next year
> ...


 no dout homi i see u doing your thing


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 07:37 PM~17377144
> *pix of the show lets forget the drama
> <img src=\'http://i40.tinypic.com/2e1bujc.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


ok well this is what i got :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 3 2010, 07:02 PM~17377450
> *ok well this is what i got :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 3 2010, 07:53 PM~17377344
> *this is ruben  im soo mad what happin  at the show
> 
> some changes will be done for next year
> ...


 Contact me anytime Ruben


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 08:04 PM~17377479
> *:boink:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@May 3 2010, 08:04 PM~17377480
> *Contact me anytime Ruben
> *


 :worship: big o i hope you feel better


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

mc magic at my house with my wife


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

im so proud of my member


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

big drake


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

scares me all the time :sprint:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

last picture


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

Mr olmos u got a lot of pics of those models :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@May 3 2010, 08:32 PM~17377745
> *Mr olmos u got a lot of pics of those models :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what you talking about

you got 1 with sunday driver :biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 3 2010, 08:36 PM~17377775
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  what you talking about
> 
> you got 1 with sunday driver :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@May 3 2010, 08:38 PM~17377792
> *Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


you know what im talking about :wow: 
i leave you with the sunday driver next thing i know there you got girls naked in side sunday driver :angry: you should of waited untili came back so i can look too


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 3 2010, 08:44 PM~17377867
> *you know what im talking about :wow:
> i leave you with the sunday driver  next thing i know there you got girls naked in side sunday driver :angry:  you should of waited untili came back so i can look too
> *


 :0 :0 it was a good day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@May 3 2010, 08:48 PM~17377911
> *:0  :0 it was a good day  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


asshoole i want some pictures  please


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 3 2010, 08:50 PM~17377924
> *asshoole i want some pictures         please
> *


I ll see what I can do


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

oscar says asssshole


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 69droptop, Airborne, milkbone, DenzelSnipes1, white link 93


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 3 2010, 08:02 PM~17377450
> *ok well this is what i got :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 3 2010, 08:36 PM~17377775
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  what you talking about
> 
> you got 1 with sunday driver :biggrin:
> *


 them pics of sunday driver plz


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 3 2010, 09:15 PM~17378242
> *them pics of sunday driver plz
> *


i know :angry:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 3 2010, 09:09 PM~17378165
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 3 2010, 04:20 PM~17377636
> *last picture
> 
> 
> ...



THATZ NICE..

:wow: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 3 2010, 03:22 PM~17376350
> *YOU KNOW WE GONNA SUPPORT LOWYALTY LIKE WE ALWAYS HAVE.  ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME WITH ALL OF THE OTHER CLUBS, INCLUDING THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW.  HANGING WITH BONDED, MAJESTICS, JUST CLOWNIN, AND THE BIG I, JUST TOO NAME A FEW.  AND SO MUCH I THOUGHT THE SHOW WAS A ABSOLUTE SUCCESS, EVERYONE WAS HAVING FUN, THE TORTAS WAS GOOD ASS HELL, PATTI DUKES WAS DOING HER THING, EVERYONE WAS SUPER SUPPORTIVE.
> 
> I GUESS MY ONLY ISSUE WAS WITH THE MC, AND NOT JUST ABOUT THE NAME, I MEAN THAT HAPPENS, AND THE FIRST TIME I WAS LIKE HEY, IT IS WHAT IT IS, BUT IT BEGAN TO ALMOST SOUND DISRESEPECTFUL, BUT I MEAN, IT AINT ALL THAT, AND AINT REALLY WORRIED ABOUT THAT SHIT.  BUT WHAT HAPPENED BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER THE FIGHT WITH THE MC, I THINK MAKE SURE, WHOEVER HE WAS, NEVER COMES TO AN EVENT, AND GETS ON A MIC.  BECAUSE TO SAY, HEY HOMIE, SORRY ABOUT YOUR CAR, BUT THAT IS THE KINDA SHIT THAT HAPPENS AT CAR SHOWS.  THAT IS BULLSHIT, BECAUSE THAT KINDA SHIT DOES NOT HAPPEN AT ALL CAR SHOWS, AND TO HAVE SOMETHING LIKE THAT HAPPEN AT A SHOW IN CELEBRATION OF MEXICAN'S ARMY VICTORY OVER THE FRENCH FOR INDEPENDENCE IS BULLSHIT.
> *


i agree with big dirty a car show is the last place a fight should break out...guys put there life into there rides and shouldnt have to be on edge at a show.as for everyone that helped in getting my setup out...a BIG thanks........meant alot to know homies care enough to help out!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 3 2010, 07:36 PM~17379519
> *i agree with big dirty a car show is the last place a fight should break out...guys put there life into there rides and shouldnt have to be on edge at a show.as for everyone that helped in getting my setup out...a BIG thanks........meant alot to know homies care enough to help out!!!
> *


glad nothing happened yo ya car johnny i was the first one of us to see that goin on and the first thing i thought was get over there and protect johnny and renus cars it was to late for the antena on renus's tho but to be honest things could have been alot worse. lucky no guns came out

I have been around greensboro my whole life and like someone else said it was on the main road and i dont think lowriding had nothing to do with it. gangs and stupid people are EVERYWHERE and it could have went down anywhere you just gotta be ready always to protect yours. yes some things could have been worse and things to provent it could have been better but its a lesson learned to all and hopefully wont happen again. over all i had a good time at the show and its not cool that that shit went down easy way to fix it is dont allow colors and have off duty cops in uniform as surcurity works pretty much everywhere else they even have that at the mall 

I'll be back next year and ruben i dont think it was your fault


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 3 2010, 11:11 PM~17380167
> *glad nothing happened yo ya car johnny i was the first one of us to see that goin on and the first thing i thought was get over there and protect johnny and renus cars it was to late for the antena on renus's tho but to be honest things could have been alot worse. lucky no guns came out
> 
> I have been around greensboro my whole life and like someone else said it was on the main road and i dont think lowriding had nothing to do with it. gangs and stupid people are EVERYWHERE and it could have went down anywhere you just gotta be ready always to protect yours. yes some things could have been worse and things to provent it could have been better but its a lesson learned to all and hopefully wont happen again. over all i had a good time at the show and its not cool that that shit went down easy way to fix it is dont allow colors and have off duty cops in uniform as surcurity works pretty much everywhere else they even have that at the mall
> ...


thanks


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 3 2010, 09:36 PM~17379519
> *i agree with big dirty a car show is the last place a fight should break out...guys put there life into there rides and shouldnt have to be on edge at a show.as for everyone that helped in getting my setup out...a BIG thanks........meant alot to know homies care enough to help out!!!
> *


WE GOT YA JOHN


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Tim-Bo and Renus had the right to be mad and seek action like they did! Any of us would have! That could have been any of our cars that happened to! And we would have felt the same way! Not only the cars but there were children right there under the tint where it happened at! Me personally! I know Renus has alot of blood sweat and tears in his car! It was crazy what happened! That could have been any of our car! We would have reacted the same! And the funny thing is! The people that started it didnt even have cars! Were they even Adults??? I just hope they let you guys have the show next year and these guys fighting did mess it up for us all! I enjoyed the show and Im sure everybody else did too! But people like this mess up good things! This is why so many people look down on us! Ruben you guys have been doing this for years now! And every year its better and better! Shit Happens! Hopefully Colliseum will let it continue!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 3 2010, 10:59 PM~17381084
> *Tim-Bo and Renus had the right to be mad and seek action like they did! Any of us would have! That could have been any of our cars that happened to! And we would have felt the same way! Not only the cars but there were children right there under the tint where it happened at! Me personally! I know Renus has alot of blood sweat and tears in his car! It was crazy what happened! That could have been any of our car! We would have reacted the same! And the funny thing is! The people that started it didnt even have cars! Were they even Adults??? I just hope they let you guys have the show next year and these guys fighting did mess it up for us all! I enjoyed the show and Im sure everybody else did too! But people like this mess up good things! This is why so many people look down on us! Ruben you guys have been doing this for years now! And every year its better and better! Shit Happens! Hopefully Colliseum will let it continue!!!
> *


I THINK ONE WAY TO CONTROL THIS IS TO START PAYING A LITTLE MORE ATTENTION. BECAUSE IT WAS NOT UNTIL AFTER I FOUND THE LITTLE SHIT THAT STARTED THE FIGHT AND POINTED HIM OUT TO SECURITY, THAT I NOTICED THAT NONE OF THE PEOPLE AROUND HIM HAD WRIST BANDS ON. THAT IS A CONTROLLABLE ACTION ON OUR PARTS.


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 3 2010, 07:53 PM~17377344
> *this is ruben  im soo mad what happin  at the show
> 
> some changes will be done for next year
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 3 2010, 11:59 PM~17381084
> *Tim-Bo and Renus had the right to be mad and seek action like they did! Any of us would have! That could have been any of our cars that happened to! And we would have felt the same way! Not only the cars but there were children right there under the tint where it happened at! Me personally! I know Renus has alot of blood sweat and tears in his car! It was crazy what happened! That could have been any of our car! We would have reacted the same! And the funny thing is! The people that started it didnt even have cars! Were they even Adults??? I just hope they let you guys have the show next year and these guys fighting did mess it up for us all! I enjoyed the show and Im sure everybody else did too! But people like this mess up good things! This is why so many people look down on us! Ruben you guys have been doing this for years now! And every year its better and better! Shit Happens! Hopefully Colliseum will let it continue!!!
> *


this fight really fuck everything up 
yesterday i was with the colliseum having a meeting about this


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 3 2010, 10:16 PM~17379094
> *THATZ NICE..
> 
> :wow:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 3 2010, 09:09 PM~17378165
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 3 2010, 11:59 PM~17381084
> *Tim-Bo and Renus had the right to be mad and seek action like they did! Any of us would have! That could have been any of our cars that happened to! And we would have felt the same way! Not only the cars but there were children right there under the tint where it happened at! Me personally! I know Renus has alot of blood sweat and tears in his car! It was crazy what happened! That could have been any of our car! We would have reacted the same! And the funny thing is! The people that started it didnt even have cars! Were they even Adults??? I just hope they let you guys have the show next year and these guys fighting did mess it up for us all! I enjoyed the show and Im sure everybody else did too! But people like this mess up good things! This is why so many people look down on us! Ruben you guys have been doing this for years now! And every year its better and better! Shit Happens! Hopefully Colliseum will let it continue!!!
> *



:thumbsup: 
I AGREE TOTALLY AND LOWYALTY/RUBEN ARE LIKE FAMILY MATTER OF FACT ALL OF US THERE THAT HAVE BEEN SHOWING SINCE THE 90'S ALL KNOW EACH OTHER AND HAVE BEEN REALLY A FAMILY OF LOWRIDERS ON THE EASTCOAST.WE MAY BE IN DIFFERENT CLUBS BUT ITS ALL ONE LOVE.RUBEN IS A STRAIGHT UP GOOD FAMILY MAN THAT HAS DONE NOTHING BUT TRY TO MAKE THIS SITUATION RIGHT.KRICKET IS RIGHT IT COULD HAVE BEEN ANYONE OF US,I'M JUST GLAD EVERYONE WALKED AWAY TO LIVE ANOTHER DAY.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

]


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lamanoinc (Feb 25, 2010)

JUST KLOWNIN WANTS TO THANK THE WHOLE FAM DOWN IN N.C. LOWALTY, WE APPRECIATE U FOR BEING A GOOD HOST, WE C U NEXT YEAR, JUST KLOWNIN IS COMING BACK....


----------



## lamanoinc (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah we want some mor pics man...i got video of that one chick with the tattoo on her leg. playing with her self inside one of those carss....she was giving it up, i even forgat about the drama..it was a good day.


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

i love streetlow girls :biggrin: 

im in ala now working thursday night i be in atl :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lamanoinc_@May 4 2010, 01:38 PM~17387583
> *yeah we want some mor pics man...i got video of that one chick with the tattoo on her leg. playing with her self inside one of those carss....she was giving it up, i even forgat about the drama..it was a good day.
> *


post it playa


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2010, 02:27 PM~17388945
> *post it playa
> *


x2


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lamanoinc_@May 4 2010, 11:38 AM~17387583
> *yeah we want some mor pics man...i got video of that one chick with the tattoo on her leg. playing with her self inside one of those carss....she was giving it up, i even forgat about the drama..it was a good day.
> *


post it then :biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

More to come :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@May 5 2010, 05:48 AM~17396838
> *More to come :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ttt


WHAT YOU DOING JIMMY


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

:angry: 

MAN MY GIRL DELETE MY PIC WITH THE MODEL..

:angry:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 5 2010, 05:32 PM~17402728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i didn't take any damn pics with them streetlow girls


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 5 2010, 05:32 PM~17402728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you bitch..........why you let her see your phone :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 4 2010, 11:05 AM~17386011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy: 


















:boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 5 2010, 10:24 PM~17403799
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i got picures too but i cant put them in here my wife might find out :wow: 
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@May 5 2010, 08:34 AM~17396789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

i like this 1


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lamanoinc_@May 4 2010, 01:38 PM~17387583
> *yeah we want some mor pics man...i got video of that one chick with the tattoo on her leg. playing with her self inside one of those carss....she was giving it up, i even forgat about the drama..it was a good day.
> *


ANY LINK TO THIS VIDEO YET HOMIE??????????


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 6 2010, 04:46 AM~17407252
> *:wow:  i got picures too but i cant put them in here my wife  might find out :wow:
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :rimshot:  :sprint:
> *


send them to me ill post them.... :biggrin:


----------



## elblckcspr (Feb 23, 2010)

any body s got info on mr capone e a criminal in raleigh north kakalaki


----------

